# 2000 Nissan Maxima Bose Subwoofer



## ronhendrix (Sep 29, 2004)

Hello,

Unfortunately the subwoofer on my 2000 Maxima has gone out. I have one of the stock BOSE stereo systems. The dealer is telling me that it will cost about $600.00 to replace. Does anyone have any suggestions as to a cheaper alternative??

Thanks for any information you can provide.

Ron


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

ronhendrix said:


> Hello,
> 
> Unfortunately the subwoofer on my 2000 Maxima has gone out. I have one of the stock BOSE stereo systems. The dealer is telling me that it will cost about $600.00 to replace. Does anyone have any suggestions as to a cheaper alternative??
> 
> ...


scrap all the bose stuff and buy aftermarket. You can get an entire system for 600, but expect to spend a grand for a decent one


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

$600 for that POS?

damn, talk about a markup, You could probably find an identical woofer to that one on www.partsexpress.com for less than $20 (the stock speakers are about $2 on there).

Anyway, yes you can get something much better for much cheaper, the best alternative would be to replace the whole thing, but of course that costs a ton.


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

Think a RF sub from the Sentra package would work? I got one of those....heh....


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm 100% sure you can find a decient piced replacement if you search the classifieds of Maxima.org.


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I'm 100% sure you can find a decient *piced* replacement if you search the classifieds of Maxima.org.


Spell check pwns you!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Bumpin said:


> Spell check pwns you!


Wow, it's a good thing you came along and spent a minute of your time to tell me that I missed a keystroke. I mean, no one here would be able to figure out what I *meant* to say.


----------



## SleepERr (May 20, 2003)

dont be mad cause you got pwned, it happens to all of su


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

sr20dem0n said:


> $600 for that POS?


thats outrageous my grand mother has that car and the sub is muddy as hell........terrible just get a new one go to best buy or tweeter and ask them what they have


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

yeah that sub is really bad, I honestly don't think it's worth $50. My friend had a 2000 max with the bose system and the sub just sounded terrible, it played way too high to be in the back, sounded muddy, it was peaky in the ~60hz region, and it had absolutely no low end.

Since it's blown you might as well replace it with something worth while. There are a ton of choices, but we would need a budget.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^listen to this dude he knows his shit but since you have around 600 (m guessing) get a decent speaker and replace the amp as well


----------



## ronhendrix (Sep 29, 2004)

Thanks for all the responses to my question. Actually I called Crutchfield and they suggested I buy a Polk MOMO 8" subwoofer and a profile AP 400 AMP. He said that they will give me better sound than I had with the BOSE sub and amp. The total price for both was about $180.00.

Is this a good choice?


----------



## MrHarris (Feb 6, 2009)

I have a 2000 Nissan Maxima and the subwoofer comes in and out from time to time. What does that mean? Should I replace the sub or should I do something else? Please help.


----------



## Icon_One (Dec 11, 2007)

B.O.S.E. (Buy Other Stereo Equipment)


----------

